# DMs



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 30, 2006)

Is there a place online that shows how to do DMs 3, 8, and 18? Thanks!


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 30, 2006)

Someone please reply, this is urgent!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

Not that I know of, but if your with ussd they should be in the manual they give begining students


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't get one though. We've been looking for it for weeks, but we think the teacher never gave it to us. I hope I can postpone the test or something, cause I don't know 3 DMs...


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Yeah, I didn't get one though. We've been looking for it for weeks, but we think the teacher never gave it to us. I hope I can postpone the test or something, cause I don't know 3 DMs...


 
This link is compliments of Matt, one of our members.  You should find the techs. you're looking for.

As always, if these are techs. that you don't know yet, its better to learn from your inst. rather than trying to figure it out on your own.

Mike


----------



## dragonswordkata (Dec 30, 2006)

I was curious if your instructor required your knowing these techs for your test, and if so,how come he/she did not teach you?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 30, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Yeah, I didn't get one though. We've been looking for it for weeks, but we think the teacher never gave it to us. I hope I can postpone the test or something, cause I don't know 3 DMs...


 
OK, I'll be the one to state the obvious ... if you're able to get your material off a message board two days prior to a test and achieve rank, you're either a martial arts god or something is really wrong. Take a lower rank, whatever rank you are ready to achieve with high standards. If that is yellow, take it. It should be all about what you can do to protect yourself and your family, not the color belt you are wearing.


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 30, 2006)

I would agree whole heartedly. also, I've never heard of any person not being taught the necessary material for the test, and being asked to show it. If you're learning from books, or another source, besides your instructor, then why go there? Why pay them? Sounds like you're not ready for a belt test anyway. Worry about "getting it", and not the belt you're wearing. Don't try to speed up the process, all you've got is time. Keep working.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmm ... well ....

First, let me say that if the student was indeed taught them and has forgotten, a visual reminder might fix that problem.

Second, let me say that if I were an instructor who asked a student to test having not given them all the material, part of the test would be to see how the student accesses the material, if s/he does make the effort to do so, and how honest s/he is when queried.


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 30, 2006)

They *did *give me the material. I know them, but I forget which is which, and I forget some parts of them. I was going to study them about 5 days ago, but then I couldn't find the book. I've been searching the internet for a while to find my stuff, and this seemed the place to look...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

ask your instructor to go over it with you again.  That's better than reading about the DM's


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> They *did *give me the material. I know them, but I forget which is which, and I forget some parts of them. I was going to study them about 5 days ago, but then I couldn't find the book. I've been searching the internet for a while to find my stuff, and this seemed the place to look...


 
The link I gave should help you out.  If the books were not available to you, you may want to consider writing them down in a notebook, that you could use as a reference at a later time.

Mike


----------



## dragonswordkata (Dec 30, 2006)

I was surprised to see so many references to schools having books about thier material. Not only what's needed but giving detailed descriptions on what the material looks like and how to do it. I did, and still do, lol, spend hours apon hours writing out my forms,kempos,ju jitsu...I like how giving the info out helps the student study. but I find when i write out my material i know it deeper and i also know exactly what is to be done when and how since it's from my perspective and not anothers vantage point.


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2006)

dragonswordkata said:


> I did, and still do, lol, spend hours apon hours writing out my forms,kempos,ju jitsu...I like how giving the info out helps the student study. but I find when i write out my material i know it deeper and i also know exactly what is to be done when and how since it's from my perspective and not anothers vantage point.


 
  Very good points!!  I still do this and its always been a big help!

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 31, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> They *did *give me the material. I know them, but I forget which is which, and I forget some parts of them. I was going to study them about 5 days ago, but then I couldn't find the book. I've been searching the internet for a while to find my stuff, and this seemed the place to look...


 

My point still holds. It's not meant as a slam against you, just meant to be a pointer for your development. If you forgot which is which, and parts of them, then you don't know them, as you claim. If you don't know them, you don't practice enough, and should not be up for a promotion. Again, skip this test, go back and really learn the material, then test. Your new rank will have a lot more meaning.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 31, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> They *did *give me the material. I know them, but I forget which is which, and I forget some parts of them. I was going to study them about 5 days ago, but then I couldn't find the book. I've been searching the internet for a while to find my stuff, and this seemed the place to look...



Hey, didn't you say in the meet and greet section that you weren't with USSD?  This is really interesting...if you really are with ussd then you instructor would have given you a manual.  You paid 275 when you sign up for a reason.  However, I won't give you any info for DM's because that would be disrespectful to whomever your instructor is.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Gufball, your story's not adding up.  Why can't you just ask you instructor?


----------



## BigKiai (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello,

You refer to the techniques as DMs; are you testing at a USSD school? DMs 3, 8 and 18 are orange, blue and purple test requirements respectively.

Someone posted a link in this thread that shows a lot of the DMs (combinations). This list is interesting to get a peek at what lies down the road, but it lacks a lot of the details and customization that your instructor would give you in order to execute each of the techniques. Someone could write a full page on each technique and still not cover everything.

At your next private lesson or group class, I would suggest that you simply ask your instructor for some review on each technique. Everyone at one time or another will have a case of "brain fade".

When you practice each technique, say the name of the technique before and after you practice it. This can help increase your memorization greatly.

If you are not ready for the test this time around, don't sweat it. The color belt you wear doesn't change the material you do or don't know. Only practice and hard work will.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 2, 2007)

BigKiai said:


> Hello,
> 
> You refer to the techniques as DMs; are you testing at a USSD school? DMs 3, 8 and 18 are orange, blue and purple test requirements respectively.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mike...this person on the meet and greet section said they studied American Kenpo and not USSD...the stories don't match up.  Once you catch this person in a lie, he/she never returns.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good advice bk .

If you dont feel ready just tell your instructor.  I woudnt want a belt I didnt earn.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 2, 2007)

To be honest, I think the person has run away now...


----------

